# Angeln:Teuerste Fische?



## Darachuss (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo erstmal
Ich hätte mal eine Frage bezüglich Angeln. Nachdem ich in der letzten Woche mühsam Angeln hochgeskillt habe würde mich einmal interessieren wo der beste Angel spot ist um Gold zu farmen. Also welche/r Fisch/e am teuersten sind und wo ich diese Angeln kann. Wollte letztens Tiefseeweisenfische angeln nur war das problem das ich etwa doppelt so viel Murgelschnauzen geangelt hatte dabei und die nichts wert sind.

Mfg Darachus


----------



## Versace83 (29. Januar 2011)

Naja... das haengt natuerlich vom Server ab... einfach mal ins AH gehen und gucken welche Fische sich mit dem hoechsten Gewinn verkaufen lassen.
Dann kannst du den hier in der Datenbank suchen und nachschauen wo man ihn angeln kann


----------



## Bismark72 (3. Februar 2011)

Tippe auf Teifseeweisenfische, weil die am meisten benötigt werden (Heiler & Caster), es sie nicht in Schwärmen gibt, und man dabei jede Menge Crap angelt (Murgelschnauzen und so). Der Aufwand, an die Fische zu kommen, ist definitiv am höchsten.


----------



## Laberede (4. Februar 2011)

Guppys gehören derzeit zu den Lukrativeren. Im Schattenhochland kann man dann auch immer mal einen Abstecher zur Lava machen, um zu gucken ob die 'flüchtiges Feuer' Schwärme gerade da sind.

Aber ansonsten, wie erwähnt, herrgottnochmal, schau selber ins AH. Darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein. Also sowas.


----------



## JekDW (4. Februar 2011)

Laberede schrieb:


> ...um zu gucken ob die 'flüchtiges Feuer' Schwärme gerade da sind.



Hab ich was verpasst?! Gibt es da "Schwärme"?


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Februar 2011)

JekDW schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst?! Gibt es da "Schwärme"?


Ja, ich würde es aber eher als "Spots" bezeichnen. Werden aber auf der Minimap genauso angezeigt wie normale Fischschwärme. Zu finden im Schattenhochland in dem Lavaflüsschen, welches sich um die kleine Insel mit dem Feuerelementar-Boss schlängelt. Auch die kleinen Feuerelementare, welche dort rumhüpfen, geben divererse Flüchtige Feuer. Am ergibigsten sind aber die Spots.


----------



## JekDW (4. Februar 2011)

Das ist ja cool! Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## [DM]Zottel (4. Februar 2011)

Also die höchste Gewinnausbeute hatte ich mit Schwärmen angeln. In jedem 2. Schwarm gabs flüchtiges Wasser. Am Ende alles im AH verkauft. 50% der Einnahmen waren Fische, 50% waren das flüchtige Wasser.


----------

